#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο και χρήσεις γης

## leoth

Καλημέρα!Σε εγκεκριμένο ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο οικισμου <5000 κατοίκων που για τους όρους δόμησης εφαρμόζεται το ΒΔ 25-8-69 , δεν καθορίζονται χρησης γης.Επίσης δεν υπάρχει ΓΠΣ στην περιοχή...
Μήπως υπάρχει έστω κάποια εγκύκλιος που να καθορίζει κάποιες ελάχιστες χρήσεις??????  
Μήπως κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο?????????? :Μπερδεμένος:

----------

